# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Tips ivm films,muziek,uitzendingen,boeken,uitjes,etc.!

## Felice

*Welkom in het nieuwe topic TIPS

Hier kunnen jullie interresente, leuke, grappige Tips vinden... Dat ken een Film, een boek, een uitje of een uitzending zijn noem maar op! 

Het leuke is dat jullie zelf de tips met elkaar mogen delen! 
Jullie zorgen zelf voor de Tips! Dus heb je wat leuks, interresants, grappig of iets anders gezien, waarvan je denkt dat is een echte aanrader voor de MediCity members? Plaats het dan hier!* 
--------------------------------------------------------

Ik gaf eerder al 2 tips door, nl. de film Little children, en gisteren het programma Baarmoederhalskanker op tv.

Nu is er een programma op Ned.2 op op dinsdagmiddag, over de verschillen en overeenkomsten tussen Nederlanders en Belgen.

Het heet Café de Buren. Prominente deskundigen praten hierover. Vandaag: Nederlanders zijn mondig, Vlamingen zijn volgzaam.

Ook interessant dus! (ik wist het ook niet eerder...!)

Hoi! Ik ben gisteren naar de *film Little Children* geweest, die was erg goed en kan ik aanraden.
Het gaat over een pedofiel, die in een woonwijk geplaatst wordt, wat daar nogal voor opschudding zorgt. Mensen met kinderen die bang worden, volwassenen die er tegen in opstand komen. Allerlei verwikkelingen daarom heen en ook in relaties met diverse paren.
Uit het leven gegrepen en je ziet hoe de pijn bij ieder zit.
Best wel een zware film, dat wel. Duurt 2 uur.
Misschien ook op dvd verkrijgbaar? ik denk het wel.

----------


## Felice

Niemand interesse erin? of ook gezien??

----------


## Agnes574

Nooit van gehoord meid,sorry!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Oké, maar zoals ik zei; een aanrader dus! Houd hem maar in de gaten....knuf, felice!

----------


## Agnes574

Zal het zéker in gedachten houden!!

Knuf terug!
Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Dat wist ik al véééééééééééééééééééééél langer...dat de Nederlanders mondiger zijn....hihi...ik als nederlandse in het belgenlandje!!!!
Xx

----------


## Felice

Haha Agnes, dan ben jij dus heel mondig daar en je ervaart de Belgen ook acht als volgzaam?!
Hoef je dus geen ''prominente'' wetenschapper of onderzoeker voor te zijn he, voor die stelling!
Ken jij het programma eigenlijk? Al eens gekeken of roept dit je interesse op als je dit leest om volgende week te kijken?
Ik hoorde wel op (op de achtergrond terwijl ik aan de computer zat...) dat ze als "Nederlandse onderzoeker" wel een echt Haags type in de uitzending hadden ...geen doorsnee Nederlander...
knuf, Felice
(je ziet dat ik hier al een topic *TIPS* geopend heb, oké dus?)

----------


## Felice

Op dit moment op Nederland 1 (30 januari, 21:30-23:10) de nationale gelukstest, gepresenteerd door Bart Peeters.
Geluk in de zin van levensvoldoening. Wanneer zijn we het gelukkigst? Wat kunnen we zelf doen om gelukkiger te worden. Zie ook www.nationalegelukstest.nl.

----------


## Felice

Hebben jullie de uitzending gezien hen misschien ook meegedaan?
Ik heb meegedaan en heb een mooi punt behaald, nl. een 7,8! Dat was hoger dan alle aanwezigen daar, uitgezonderd één, die dezelfde score had.

Er waren groepen gemaakt: daklozen, clowns, uitvaartverzorgers, gelovigen, loterijwinnaars en BN' ers.

Uitslag: 
Daklozen plaats 6: 5,2
Loterijwinnaars " 5: 6
Uitvaartverzorgers " 4: 6,2
BN'ers " 3: 6,4
Gelovigen " 2: 6,8
Clowns " 1: 7

Overigens heeft deze uitslag niets te maken met of die personen het gelukkigst zijn! Alleen maar hoe je je in kunt leven of in kunt beelden hoe of wie in een bepaalde situatie het gelukkigst is. Dus de titel Nationale Gelukstest vind ik verkeerd gekozen!

Overigens had een dakloze de laagste score: een 3,5
en een gelovige (boeddhist) de hoogste, nl. 7,8.

Enkele opmerkelijke uitslagen waren er bij, je kunt dat nazien op voornoemde website! En je kunt zelf ook de test nog doen daar, het hele jaar nog volgens Bart Peeters.

( jaja Aggie, weer een succesvolle Belg en een succesvolle samenwerking tussen Nederland en België op tv. Ik vind hem trouwens ook een leuke presentator! Hij presenteert ook Tien voor taal hier samen met Anita Witzier. )

----------


## Felice

TIP!! Vanavond op tv:

Een prachtige film, genaamd Mar adentro!!
Ned. 2 22.50u. 0.55u.
Als je niet kunt kijken, zeker opnemen, echt een prachtige filmhuisfilm!!!
Een drama gebaseerd op het ware verhaal van Ramon, Dampedro, die na een duikongeluk grotendeels verlamd raakte. Hij slijt zijn dagen in een bed in het huis van zijn oudere, gelovige broer in Galicië. vanuit die plek voert de man die alleen nog zijn hoofd kan bewegen zijn strijd voor een waardige dood. 
O.a. bekroond met een Oscar voor beste buitenlandse film.
Spaans)

Veel kijkplezier!! Groet, Felice

----------


## Felice

Hoewel het me moeite zal kosten af en toe niet toch een belangijke, leuke dan wel interssante tip te vermelden, stop ik hier ook maar weer mee, omdat er niemand volgt dan wel ook fijne tips neer schrijft in deze richting.......
groet, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

De tips die jij vermeld zijn toch goede tips???
Laat je toch niet doen omdat er niemand reageert...ze worden wél gelezen Felice!!
Gewoon plaatsen zou ik zeggen!!  :Wink: 
Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hier een tip van mij!
Als je op MediCity zit en er zijn een aantal leden aanwezig...en je wilt zien of ze de laatste minuten nog hebben gereageerd...druk dan op de 'refreshtoets' bovenaan je scherm (2 groene pijltjes!!)...zo heb je dan meteen MC weer ge-updated!!  :Wink: 
Ik deed dit vroeger altijd door op hoofdmenu-medicity te klikken,maar dankzij Petra weet ik dat de 'refresh' veel makkelijker is!!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

bedankt voor de tip agnes, maar ben ik dan zo kippig want ik zie die 2 pijltjes niet :Frown:  snap er niks van hahaha

----------


## Agnes574

Als het goed is staan die bovenaan je scherm,op je 'toolbalk'...2 groene pijltjes (één wijst naar beneden en één naar boven) in een vierkant blokje(refresh)...en ernaast staat een rood kruisje,ook in een vierkant blokje(stoppen,esc)...ik hoop dat je het nu kunt vinden? Ik weet het; ik ben een ramp in iets duidelijk uitleggen...hihi...als je het nog niet kan vinden geef een gil ok,dan laat ik het Petra uitleggen; die kan dat duidelijker denk ik  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Felice

Lieve Agnes, Bij mij staan ook die pijltjes niet op het scherm...misschien ligt het eraan met welk programma je werkt, opent? Ik ben hier ook niet verder van op de hoogte, zal het mijn man eens vragen als hij tijd heeft en ik eraan denk. Want het zal er wel op zitten maar dan anders bij Sanne en mij en ook anderen.
lfs, Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is mogelijk natuurlijk,ze staan helemaal bovenaan op je toolbalk,maar je kunt daar volgens mij zelf opzetten wat je erop wilt hebben...ik ken niet veel van computers helaas;maar het is een handig iets wat Petra mij geleerd heeft!
Als je MediCity wilt vernieuwen kun je ook altijd gewoon weer de hoofdpagina van MC openen...dan worden de nieuwste berichten ook weergegeven  :Wink: 
Liefs Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond is er op VIJFtv (Belgie) een interessant programma omtrent overmatig zweten/Hyperhidrosis om 22u30 in het programma Leefwereld!
Kijken zou ik zeggen!!

----------


## Petra717

> Overigens heeft deze uitslag niets te maken met of die personen het gelukkigst zijn! Alleen maar hoe je je in kunt leven of in kunt beelden hoe of wie in een bepaalde situatie het gelukkigst is. Dus de titel Nationale Gelukstest vind ik verkeerd gekozen!


Hoi Felice, 

Welke naam had je dan ingedachten voor de Nationale Gelukstest? 

knuffels, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

di 23-06-2009 Nederland2 21:20-22:00 spraakmakende zaken; Paul Rosenmöller ontvangt zijn gasten in Paviljoen Stadgenoot in Amsterdam, waar hij met hen praat over brandende kwesties uit het recente verleden. Is het dierenrechtenactivisme de afgelopen jaren geradicaliseerd? Na een reeks van incidenten spreekt de AIVD van een toename van geweld en de intensiteit van de acties en stelde minister Guusje ter Horst een contract voor waarin dierenrechtenorganisaties geweld moeten afzweren. We houden het dierenrechtenactivisme tegen het licht en Paul Rosenmöller praat met activisten en slachtoffers over nut en noodzaak van dierproeven.

di 23-06-2009 Ketnet/canvas 22:10-23:00 Why are tin people not fat?; Documentaire over obesitas, de manier waarop ons lichaam omgaat met extra calorieën.

En Felice, Little Children is wel op dvd beschikbaar, ik heb deze film namelijk met school gezien toen we het over incest/seksueel misbruik hadden. Ik vond het een goede film over een lastig onderwerp, want wat moet je doen als pedofielen weer in de samenleving mogen terugkeren? Heb verder voor dat onderwerp ook vele intervieuws gezien met slachtoffers, familieleden en incest/misbruik plegers... heel erg ingrijpend allemaal.

Ik hoop dat de tips weer beter gaan lopen, dus bij deze een mini-brijdrage van mij  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Iedere zondagavond (het is misschien wel laat) op Rtl 5
Heb je om 23.00 het programma: Embarressing teenage bodies. Hierin bespreken ze allerlei genante ziektes van jongeren waarmee ze zelf niet naar hun huisarts durven. Dus is reuze handig voor jongeren die soortgelijke problemen hebben.

Kijk er zelf ook altijd naar, maar meer omdat ik het een interessant programma vind, en er ook nog wat van leer!

Ook vind ik op zondagavond (ook laat) op SBS 6
Helse Bovennatuurlijke gebeurtenissen 24.00 erg interessant. Gaat over allerlei bovennatuurlijke gebeurtenissen die mensen zijn overkomen, en hoe ze daarmee omgegaan zijn etc.

Vind ik zelf erg interessante programma's. Maar bij het laatste programma moet je wel een sterke maag hebben hoor! En een beetje tegen griezelige dingen kunnen, want het is best eng (en ik vind eigenlijk nooit iets eng!)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ilse34

boeken; 

Waar je ook bent daar ga je.
John kabat zinn.
goed boek over meditatie.

Lievelingsboeken:

de kleine prins
het leven van pi
alles van Murakami.
De wildernis in.


tv kijk ik niet zo vaak.

----------


## Luuss0404

* The Horse Boy (de paardenjongen), een hele mooie documentaire!
2 ouders horen dat hun zoontje autistisch is en de reguliere medicijnen en behandelingen helpen niet. De jongen is snel boos, niet zindelijk en moeilijk aanspreekbaar. De ouders zijn radeloos en besluiten een rondreis door Mongolie te maken om daar sjamanen te bezoeken in de hoop op verbetering voor hun zoon, hunzelf en de onderlinge relaties.... hoe het afloopt mag je zelf gaan zien  :Wink: 
http://www.idfa.nl/nl/webzine/overzi...8-570b0e844a1c

* Avatar, deze draait momenteel in de bioscopen (mustsse, pathe ed)
Ik heb deze film 'gewoon' gezien en niet in 3d (3d duurt bij mij lang voordat ik dat samen kan voegen, waarna ik na de film hoofdpijn krijg). Visueel erg mooi gemaakt  :Smile:  Ik wil ook een Na'vi zijn!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Tips met betrekking tot hoe wij als consument 'bedrogen' worden dmv reclame's, verkooppraatjes en lokkertjes;
http://www.consumentenbedrog.be/index2.php

----------


## Onassa

Ben jij een liefhebber van boeken lezen?
En zo ja, wat voor soort boeken lees jij dan graag?
welk genre en lees je dan als het kan in 1 adem uit?

Ik lees momenteel graag psychologische boeken met een spiritueel tintje.
Mezelf een spiegel voor houden en tot het besef komen van bepaalde dingen waar ik nooit eerder zo bij stil stond.
Ik leer er ook veel van en kan het toepassen in mijn huidige leven.

enkele voorbeelden zijn.

De kracht van het NU van Eckhart Tolle.
Wie ben je echt , gaat over neuro emotionele integratie van Roy Martina.
Mindfulness en bevrijding van depressie .
Superwise me, gelukkig door eigen wijshheid door Len Branson
Het zesde zintuig van Hazel Courteney

Ben benieuwd naar waar jullie voorkeur naar uit gaat.

Groetjes,
Diane

----------


## dotito

Ik ben een enorme liefhebber van boeken,al sinds ik een kind was lees ik graag.

Mijn favoriete genre van boeken zijn psychologische/spirituele 

Hier enkele goede boeken

body/mind balancing van Osho

de vijf geheimen die je moet ontdekken voor je sterft van John Izzo

gezond leven van Dr.Deepak Chopra

de kracht van enthousiasme van Dr.Norman Vincent Peale 

leer te leven van Dr.Phil McGraw 


Ik ben eigenlijk deze boeken beginnen te lezen toen ik 26 jaar was.Ik zat toen in een heel heel moeilijke periode echtscheiding/alleenstaande enz.....

Moet zeggen dat een aantal van deze boeken,en de boeken die ik in mijn kast heb staan wel 100 en dat is niet voor de blageren mij wel hebben geholpen.Zou het ook iedereen aanraden als je het moeilijk hebt lees een boek,en zet het om in daden.WANT HET HELP ECHT !!!!

Do :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

medische thrillers van robin cook, fantastisch!!
nog een goed boek'; de kracht van positief denken

----------


## dotito

de kracht van positief denken SUPER GOED BOEK ik geloof dat dat van Dr.Norman vincent paele is

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben zelf afentoe een grote lezer, het is tegenwoordig een ontzettende hype, maar de hele twilight saga vind ik enorme goede boeken, ze lezen ook heerlijk door!

Harry Potter is tegenwoordig alweer helemaal uit, maar heb vroeger de boeken van Harry Potter ook met veel plezier verslonden, tegenwoordig is dat weer een stuk minder.

Ach ja, hypes he?

----------


## Onassa

hey Do, heb meteen 2 boeken uit jou lijstje besteld bij bol.com!

----------


## Agnes574

> de kracht van positief denken SUPER GOED BOEK ik geloof dat dat van Dr.Norman vincent paele is


Ik heb dat boek; idd zéér goed!

----------


## sietske763

ja ag, het boek helpt echt!!!

----------


## dotito

deze is nog een topper;door dit boek heb ik mijn verleden kunnen loslaten


Leef Gelukkig Zonder Zorgen van Dale Carnegie

de kracht van positief denken is idd ook een aanrader en helpt!!

----------


## Onassa

De kracht van positief denken heb ik besteld en de vijf geheimen die je moet ontdekken voor je sterft van John Izzo
Morgen komen ze binnen als het goed is, dan heb ik weer effe leesvoer.
Kijk...zo kom ik nog eens door jullie op goede adviezen uit  :Big Grin: |

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik verzamel Stephen King boeken, vind ik heerlijk om te lezen.

Vroeger heb ik bijna alle kinderboeken uit de bibliotheek hier in Haren wel gelezen. Vooral Annie M.G. Schmidt, Roald Dahl, Thea Beckman, Paul van Loon, Evert Hartman, Jan Terlouw en J verslond ik.

Kind 44 van Tom Rob Smith en Het kind in de kast van Charles King vind ik goed.

Ik hou van lezen, maar doe dat de laatste tijd te weinig  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik was ook zo'n boekenfreak! Heb vroeger ook bijna alles van de kinderafdeling verslonden! 
Kruistocht in Spijkerbroek is nog steeds een geniaal boek, de film ervan is ook wel leuk (boek is van Thea Beckman toch?) Verder vond ik de jeugdboeken van Jaques Vriens (something like that :Stick Out Tongue: ) ook ontzettend leuke en ontroerende boeken. Heb zelf hier ook de hele serie Hoe overleef ik van Francine Oomen liggen, boeken blijven leuk ookal zijn ze ondertussen al nieteens meer voor mijn leeftijdsgroep bedoeld, maar had ze zelf al toen ik nog op de basisschool zat en toen waren ze al helemaal hot!

Ben nu het boek Staartjagers Zang van Tad Williams aan het lezen, mooie roman gezien vanuit het oogpunt van de kat.

----------


## gossie

Hoi dolito, luuss en Sylvia,

Ik lees boeken die vooral informatief zijn. Over groen, middeleeuwen, . Ook houd ik van gedichten, poezie. etc.Romans kan ik niet goed lezen, vooral als ik een bladzijde heb gelezen, moet ik 'm opnieuw lezen, de concentratie is er niet geheel bij! Maar ik kijk graag alle boeken in. Op het moment is het ook mijn werk.

groetjes gossie

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Poezie en gedichten kan ik ook enorm apprecieren dat is iets dat ik vroeger ook veel las.
Moet jij boeken lezen voor je werk,denk dan wel dat die job wel best interessant is.

Do

----------


## Onassa

de vijf geheimen die je moet ontdekken voor je sterft van John Izzo heb ik binnen, yeahhhh, kan weer lezen!

----------


## dotito

@ Onassa,

veel plezier ermee!!

----------


## gossie

@ Dotito,

Ik ben niet verplicht om boeken te lezen. Ik doe dit vrijwillig. Maar er komen van allerlei boeken door mijn handen. Van oud tot nieuw.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

oh dat is tof

----------


## Onassa

Plaats hier een link met een muziek nummer wat jij mooi vindt.
Vind je het zomaar mooi, heeft het voor jou een diepere betekenis??
Spreekt het ritme je aan of de tekst????
Ik heb een zeer gevarieerde smaak, maar zal de link plaatsen naar een nummer waarmee ik nu keihard met de koptelefoon op zit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGRnHOhGiE

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Leuk initiatief dit topic!
Waarom vind jij dat nummer zo mooi? Rustgevend?

Van mijn vader kreeg ik rock/metal/blues/experimentele jaren 70 muziek en gerelateerde muziek mee, denk aan David Bowie, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Black Sabbath, Scorpions, Iron Maiden, Croby/Stills/Nash & Young enzovoorts...
Van mijn moeder kreeg ik reggae, soul, funk, disco, Nederlandstalig en gerelateerde muziek mee, denk aan Marvin Gaye, Diana Ross, Tina Turner, Michael Jackson, Bob Marley, Gordon, UB40 enzovoorts...
Ik vind het heel moeilijk om een leukste band/artiest of leukste liedje uit te kiezen, ik vind heel veel muziek mooi en het ligt ook erg aan mijn stemming wat ik draai...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah, kom ik ook maar ff rellen met mijn muzieksmaak in dit topic  :Big Grin: 
Zal een link besparen  :Wink:  

Net zoals luuss een beetje rock/metal achtig. Maar mn favoband blijft natuurlijk nog altijd Rammstein! Tis voor mij heel leerzaam omdat het duits is, vind zelf de teksten die ze maken erg ehm ja sommige mooi sommige apart en sommige omdat ze gewoon lef hebben (bedoel maar, je moet ook echt Rammstein zijn om liedjes over SM uit te kunnen brengen, én er nog succes mee te halen). Ben hier dus een beetje mee 'opgevoed' door mn vriend o.a. al houdt die echt van alle soorten bandjes.

Wat ik verder nog leuk vind is ook Metallica/Disturbed/The Offspring/Delain etc etc.
Ah Bodycount heeft afentoe ook wel leuke liedjes, vind Evil Dick nog steeds geniaal (komop welke gek brengt er een lied uit over zn eigen Penis?  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Voor degene die ff willen lachen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbOlJyYB8-k . Vind ook 1 nummer van Nerve geniaal, er worden maar 4 zinnen gezongen, en het slaat nérgens op, maar tóch vind ik t leuk  :Stick Out Tongue:  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvuz3E18jy4

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja k luister voornamelijk rock/metal maar daarnaast ook veel andere muziekjes hoor  :Wink: 
Metallica, Delain en Rammstein live gezien (is precies in de volgorde dat ik t leuk vond), Offspring brengt me terug naar mijn 1e klas feestje en mijn broertje heeft dat laatst ontdekt en Disturbed zijn mijn beide broertjes wel gek op en hebben wij dus nu ook de eerste album van op lp  :Wink: 
Ehm aparte liedjes heb je gelinkd hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-5zAym2bJQ hier nog een liedje wat nergens op slaat  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Leuk dit! Ik maak eigenlijk nooit mee dat mensen Bodycount kennen. Haha, Evil Dick. "Late at night he wakes me up and says: don't sleep alone!

Ik luister het meest naar rock/metal/grunge. Mijn favoriete band is: Alice in Chains. De laatste tijd luister ik ook veel naar de Editors en Kings of Leon. Led Zeppelin is ook een grote favoriet. Maar ik heb ook aardig wat jaren 80 klassiekers waar ik heel happy van kan worden; de eerste 2 lp's van Madonna zijn bv heerlijk jeugdsentiment.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha jezus, bomen zijn relaxed  :Stick Out Tongue: , Daarom had ik ze ook doorgelinkt die 2 liedjes, omdat ze eigenlijk nergens op slaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  Die ander is ook gewoon idioot, een heel lied met 4(!!) zinnen. En dan heet het nummer ook nog eens 'Rain' terwijl je dat nergens terug kan vinden  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hehe there's a monkey on your back, why don't you turn around (hehe als ik dat hoor denk ik idd meteen aan 'Rain' *not*)

@ Oki07,

Haha ben zelf ook niet supergek van Bodycount hoor, aantal nummers vind ik wel oke, Evil Dick vind ik persoonlijk gewoon geniaal! Damn Dick  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Ook een goede muzieksmaak dus  :Wink: 
Led Zeppelin is ook goede muziek  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Ja liedjes die nergens op slaan kunnen soms heel leuk zijn  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqzv3...os=VLIzITtgI54 Dit meisje doet met haar stem de beat maken en dan gaat zo ook nog zingen, geweldig!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah wel knap dat ze dat kan!

Zag laatst echt het meest weirde lied ever op Youtube :S Zo'n maf wijf beetje rondjes lopen in het park, shirt boven dr buik, dus dat hing er half uit, kraaienstem echt gruwelijk! Als ik de link vind zal k m dr wel ff bijplakken, kun je ook lachen, kwam namelijk niet meer bij nadat ik het gezien had!

Edit: Found it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh4wwAyGMqE Hou je hart vast hoor als je ernaar gaat kijken, heb het zelf dus ook niet de hele clip uitgehouden, zal vast leuker zijn zónder geluid  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Onassa

En natuurlijk niet te vergeten HIM!!!!!
Heb er een beste tattoo van op mijn rug laten zetten.
Zelfs op mijn bruiloft moest "join me in dead" gedraaid worden.....lekker toepasselijk he???
Maar ben ook niet echt een doorsnee 46jarige geloof ik  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Nah geeft niet hoor, ik ken iemand van 60 en die is nog fanatieke hard-rocker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja idd knap!
Ehm is idd beter zonder geluid  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Diane,
Ja HIM is leuke muziek! Tuurlijk mocht je favo niet ontbreken op je trouwen en 'join me' is best toepasselijk met oog op trouwgeloftes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha leek net een valse kraai he? Nou snap ik waarom ze de commens bij de video heeft uitgeschakeld, ze zal maar uitgejouwd worden :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja vaker bij soortgelijke video's mag je geen comments geven  :Frown:  Jammer is dat  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha denk dat dat met opzet gedaan is, neem aan dat er toch serieus niemand is die haar mooi vind zingen..! En die het lied leuk vind  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Mijn favoriete film is nog altijd The Green Mile, met Tom Hanks, echt een aanrader, duurt wel 3 uur ongeveer maar op het einde ben je gegarandeerd aan het blijten 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Ben ik hier nu echt de enige Hazes of Borsato fan ? 
Greetz

----------


## dotito

Marco Borsato vind ik ook wel de max!

----------


## christel1

Heb hem al 3 keer live gezien in het Sportpaleis, gewoon de max
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Ronald68

Ska, en met als voorbeeld the Skatalites voor de ouweren onder ons en The Specials, ook al weer 30 jaar oud overigens.

----------


## christel1

oei, die groepen zal ik es moeten gaan googlen, ben ook al van de ouwe doos zoals mijn kinderen het zo mooi kunnen zeggen maar als ze dan in de auto naar muziek zitten te luisteren zit ik gewoon mee te brullen omdat er zogezegd een nieuw liedje is uitgebracht, ja in een ander kleedje maar 30 jaar oud 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Idd een héél mooie film!!

Dit weekend (zaterdag) is er hier in België de film; the davinci code geprogrammeerd, die wil ik ook zéker zien.. weet iemand of die goed is??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja The Green Mile heb ik hier op dvd, erg goede film (ben sowieso wel 'fan' van Stephen King verhalen en films  :Wink: )

@ Agnes,
Ja ik heb The Da Vinci Code gezien, vond het wel een leuke film. Het vervolg Angels en Demons vond ik wat minder.

----------


## christel1

Heb ook al heel veel boeken van Stephen King gelezen en ook al filmen van gezien, spannend

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hou van medische thrillers en detectives  :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugZUtCVkIaU

Is dit nu later..?????

----------


## sietske763

mooi nummer josh......maar wel een depri nummer......kom op joh!!.....ooit komt alles goed!!ook voor jou...kwestie van de juiste pillen en de juiste therapie....
heb je al een nieuwe psych??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik verzamel Stephen King boeken en dvd's  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Ja dat zijn ook vaak goede verhalen.
En heb je The Da Vinci Code gezien?
Ik weet niet of je Shutter Island hebt gezien? Begint bij een politieagent die op onderzoek moet in een psychiatrische inrichting naar een moordenares op een afgelegen eiland, hij krijgt geen toegang tot de dossiers en gaat zelf op onderzoek uit, het verhaal eindigde anders dan dat ik verwacht of gedacht had, was wel spannend en vond het ook wel een orgineel verhaal.

The Butterfly Effect vind ik ook een goede film. Wat gebeurd er al je terug gaat in de tijd om dingen te veranderen?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ach ze durft zich in elk geval uit te leven  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Ik hou niet zo erg van Nederlandstalige muziek, ben echter wel naar Boudewijn de Groot geweest! Mijn oom draait wel vaak Andre Hazes en soms luister ik wel een nummer van Marco Borsato. Vind wel vaak de minder bekende nummers beter...
Leuk dat je 3x naar een concert van Marco Borsato bent geweest!
Haha ja idd nieuwe liedjes die uit de oude doos komen! Ik denk ook vaak bij nieuwe liedjes ow dat deuntje ken ik van die band en die tekst komt daar vandaan...

@ Do,
Dus jij luistert naar Milk Inc en Marco Borsato, verder nog favorieten?

@ Ronald,
The Skatalites ken ik ook wel muziek van hoor  :Wink: 

@ Josh,
Mooi nummer van Stef Bos! Ik vind zijn nummer papa ook heel mooi!

Vandaag maar weer een lp gekocht van Blondie en 2 van Frank Zappa waarvan 1 toegankelijk is en 1 ehm erg experimenteel met gekke geluiden etc erin  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

zwart water en
troubled water schijnen hele goede psychologische thrillers te zijn, alleen in zwart water meer horror,
tips heb ik van mn zus en ik heb ze gereserveerd in de bieb, er waren nog vele voor mij,
zegt al genoeg!

----------


## christel1

@josh, 
Hou ook heel veel van het nummer van Stef Bos is dit nu later en papa.... 
Clouseau vind ik ook nog wel te doen eigenlijk. 
Heb vorige week de film Mama Mia gezien op tv, Abba muziek, keicool gewoon en ook een goeie film 
Ik heb de hele CD box van Hazes (100 nrs) en vind ook zijn minder gekende mooi.... 
Ik hou ook erg veel van de franse chansoniers, zoals Michel Sardou, France Galle en nog anderen maar dat zullen niet veel noorderburen kennen denk ik. 
Mijn kinderen zijn grote Werchter fans met alles wat er bij hoort dan maar daarvoor ben ik net ietsjes te oud 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Ronald68

Momenteel K3 in de auto, ben pas geleden met mijn dochter naar een concert geweest. Was overigens veel beter dan ik me had voorgesteld. Die meiden kunnen namelijk echt zingen! Nou hier dan even Mamma Se Muziek om vrolijk van te worden.

Overigens is er ook veel Hip Hop te vinden in mijn platen collectie. o.a. LL Cool J die nu te zien is in de politieserie NCIS LA

Leuk overigens een beetje zoeken op YouTube

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ah wat schattig! Toen ik klein was was ik ook helemaal gek van K3, heb dat volgehouden tot ik ongeveer 9 was. Haha en kijk naar wat ik nu luister, lijkt totaal niet op elkaar!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja die beide nummers van Stef Bos zijn mooi  :Smile: 
Clouseau ken ik ook wel wat nummers van en sommige nummers zoals "Domino" vind ik wel mooi.
Op de radio of op tv komt er wel eens een liedje van Charles Aznavour (Matthijs van Nieuwkerk presentator van 'De Wereld Draait Door' en 'Top 2000 a Gogo' is erg fan van hem), Jacques Brel en Edith Piaff voorbij.
Haha ik geloof dat ik het wel met je kids kan vinden  :Wink:  Wil daar ook nog eens heen, maar is zo'n eind weg van waar ik woon en best prijzig...

@ Ronald,
Leuk dat je de muziek van je kids mee luistert! 
Is wel vrolijke muziek hoor K3. Heb daar laatst met het wereldrecord fietsbellen ook lekker op staan te dansen met de kids, evenals op 'De Kabouterdans - Kabouter Plop' en "Hoki Poki" (NL versie)  :Wink: 
LL Cool J had in mijn pubertijd wel wat hitjes, vind hem toch leuker in NCIS LA  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Haha ja als je klein bent luister je toch naar andere dingen dan als je wat ouder wordt!
Ik begon vroeger met kinderen voor kinderen ("Ik ben vrijdag de 13e geboren voor iedereen een rotdag maar voor mij een feest) en Herman van Veen (ik ben vandaag zo vrolijk, zo vrolijk, zo vrolijk van Alfred J Kwak) en luister nu toch hele andere dingen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Luus en Sil, jullie kunnen zo mee met mijn kids, Luus een beetje ouder dan mijn zoon, 2 jaar en Sil, een beetje jonger dan de dochter, allé een beetje veel 5 jaar (dochter verjaart volgende week, wordt 22) maar toch zie ik dezelfde soort muziek hier voorbij komen. Green Day, daar luistert mijn zoon veel naar 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Heb Aznavour ooit eens in Brussel gezien en ik was teleurgesteld, manneke met veel pretentie op het podium, zijn engelse liedjes vind ik wel goed, zijn franse ook, maar toen ik hem life bezig zag, nee dank u (hoorde zijn intro niet omdat het publiek applaudiseerde en wond zich echt op) en zat onze Eddy Wally ook nog mee in het publiek, om te gillen dus 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Haha, nou wat ik meemaak op de verschillende festivals waar ik ben geweest is dat er van jong tot oud goed op elkaar gereageerd wordt en dat iedereen geniet van de muziek, de sfeer en het moment van saamhorigheid, ook als men elkaar daarna nooit weer ziet!
Was laatst op Plato Planet een erg leuk festival in de Oosterpoort in Groningen en daar was een man (60-70) met zijn zoon (30-35) en kleinzoon (jongetje van 2 of 3) volop aan het genieten van en dansen op de verschillende muziekstijlen die voorbij kwamen; reggae, funk/jazz, rock, pop, country, singer/song writer kwam allemaal voorbij  :Smile: 
Jammer dat Aznavour zo tegenviel zeg  :Frown:  Haha ja Eddy Wally ken ik wel  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Haha ja idd, hoe dat zo inene kan veranderen he! 

@ Christel,

Haha wat grappig, komt idd dicht in de buurt, Green Day wordt hier ook geluisterd!

----------


## Oki07

Ben momenteel helemaal weg van de cd "An end has a start" van The Editors. Geen hele vrolijke muziek, maar ik vind het prachtig.

Haha, Eddy Wally; die heeft het altijd over "tjoe tjoeb" = you tube

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Waar ik ook van hou is chill-out muziek, helmut lotti,vooral vroeger ging ik veel naar hem zien.
Stan van samang, hoor ik ook graag,en met momenten klassieke muziek Bach,chopin maar dan wel (instrumentaal).

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja idd apart hoe dat kan veranderen  :Wink: 

@ Oki07,
Zal eens wat meer luisteren naar The Editors  :Wink: 
Haha idd grappige uitspraak van hem  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do,
Ik hou ook wel van instrumentale klassieke muziek, is toch wel rustgevend  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja daar word ik ook helemaal rustig van,en is zo'n aangename muziek hé :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.trosradar.nl/uitzending/
Tros Radar, uitzending 18-10-2010 over de Ziekte van Lyme!

----------


## christel1

Ik moet op zoek naar de cd van de kinderen van André Hazes, die wil ik echt hebben se (ik zal het in de kinderen hun oor fluisteren, ik verjaar in december ma dat is nog zo lang wachten)
Wat ik elke dag zie is All Saints ( Frank Campion,vind ik zo cool in zijn uitspraken)
,alle versies van Law and order (Green vind ik zo ne schone jongen), JAG, Home and Away en ook alle series van CSI (NCIS, CSI Miami), ik wacht vol spanning op het vervolg van Dexter, ik wil weten hoe het eindigt....Natuurlijk Aspe, De Rodenburgs, Baantjer (ja hoor vind Piet Römer zo een goeie acteur ook al is ie oud). Spijtig dat ze gestopt zijn met Flikken (Gent) maar heb er wel veel van DVD. Ja als je thuis bent kan je veel tv kijken he ?

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzZ-M...re=grec_browse The Cure - To Wish Impossible Things... mooi liedje  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

jammer, er komen vast weer nieuwe leuke ideetjes om uit te gaan :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Zaterdag 5 Februari 2011 Van 18:15 tot 20:05 op RTL 8 Mystery Diagnosis. Reallifeserie Twee medische mysteries worden behandeld. 

Hier staan alle afleveringen op een rij en hier zijn afleveringen te zien, is wel in het Engels zonder ondertiteling. Op youtube staan ook afleveringen, maar ik weet niet of die ondertiteld zijn of niet...

----------


## Agnes574

In België is die reeks al op Vitaliteit of Vitaya geweest... was zéér interessant én leerzaam!!

----------


## Agnes574

Goede links Luuss, MERCI!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Ik heb die ook gezien, ik dacht op Vitaya maar ben niet zeker, vitaliteit heb je alleen maar als je digitale tv hebt (die heb ik nu wel hoor)...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Zeker boeiend, maar ik kon het niet kijken via uitzending gemist ofzo met NL ondertiteling dus had even verder gekeken en hier links geplaatst, want is echt leerzaam en interessant!

@ Christel,
Wij hebben geen digitle tv...kan wel maar moeten we een kastje kopen voor 150 eu  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, hier kan je zo'n kastje huren voor 6 euro per maand en als het stuk is wordt het gratis vervangen en binnenkort in 2012 moet iedereen er toch aan geloven want dan wordt de kabeltv afgeschaft moet iedereen overschakelen naar digitale tv... en ik heb mij laten aansluiten toen er zo'n gratis aanbieding was (installatie en activatie gratis want anders kost dat ook nog eens minstens 100 euro) en mijn vaste telefoon werkt ook via internet, kost minder maar dat doen ze nu niet meer (wegens teveel problemen, terwijl ik er nog nooit problemen mee gehad heb)....

----------


## dotito

Leuk trouwens zo'n digicorder een echte aanrader je kan er 2 dinges tezamen met opnemen. Heb je iets gemist kan je het opvragen zou het niet meer kunnen missen :Big Grin: 

Goeie post trouwens vitaliteit.

Ik betaal per maand voor internet en digitaal tv rond de 55 euro, vind dat op zich nog goed te doen.

Zo zie je maar dat het overal anders is, in Nederland, is internet en telefoon goedkoper dan in Belgie,. En in Belgie,heb je dan weer zulke aanbiedingen dat je in Nederland, niet hebt.

----------


## christel1

@Do, ik denk dat ik een pakket heb van 67 euro maar ik heb wel nog een pakket bouquet movie en sport.... omdat daar 13street en Syfy bij was, dus veel Law and order en Dexter en X-files... en ook nog een vaste telefoon en je kan heel veel opvragen en tegelijk opnemen (zelfs 3 tegelijk maar niet in serie-opname bij Belgacom). Ja in NL en Frankrijk is internet wel goedkoper maar ja we leven nu eenmaal in België, ik nog enkele jaren en dan vertrekken we, richting Frankrijk of Nederland, daar zijn we nog niet uit...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Je hebt idd verschillende pakketten dat klopt, is natuurlijk overal anders. Wij hebben ook enkele posten bij maar weet die niet van buiten. Jaren geleden had ik canaal plus, maar daar ben ik mee gestopt. Daar was ook sport bij mijn ventje, en ik, waren niet meer uit de zetel te krijgen. Moet zeggen dat ik wel zeer tevreden over telenet, ach tegenwoordig heb je geen slechte dingen meer. 
Wij zijn als mensen veel te veel verwend, maar zolang als je beseft wat je hebt is het goed :Wink: 

Alé verwend zoveel heb ik nu ook weer niet hoor. Zolang mijn gezond maar oké is meer moet dat niet meer zijn.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

een paar mooie boeken zijn:
- van kanker naar kanjer
- typisch Tineke
- de serie van Twilight
- boeken vna Carry Slee.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Ja carry Slee boeken heb ik ook veel gelezen  :Smile:

----------

